# Laowa introduces the 20mm f/4 Zero-D shift lens for Canon RF and EF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2022)

> Laowa has released the Laowa 20mm f/4 Zero-D Shift lens for both the Canon EF and the Canon RF mount.  This lens has no electronic connections but for a shift lens that is pretty common.
> The lens is currently available from Laowa’s website, and it will most likely end up on Adorama and other retailers soon.
> When you purchase from Laowa, you are actually purchasing essentially a medium format lens, then choosing your shift mechanism, and then the mount type.  For the RF version, that comes to $1349 – certainly a bargain when it comes to ultra wide shifting lenses.  Keep in mind this lens does not tilt, only shift – but for architecture, that’s usually exactly what you need to do.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 29, 2022)

I still have the lens here if anyone has any specific questions.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 29, 2022)

Can you share images at full shift in both directions? Corners/edges specifically?


----------



## fox40phil (Mar 29, 2022)

I hope they could bring a TS +- 16mm


----------



## melgross (Mar 29, 2022)

Keep in mind that all T&S lenses for full frame are essentially medium format. In fact both Canon’s and 
Nikon’s T&S lenses years ago, fueled the rumors that both companies were going into the medium format camera business.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2022)

Keith, I didn't see a magnification ratio stated anywhere. Do you have a sense of how macro it is? Laowa is traditionally excellent about that, but this one's MFD seemed a bit further out, especially for a wide angle lens.


----------



## bsbeamer (Mar 29, 2022)

Is there any update on the RF patent "issues" preventing 3rd parties from offering autofocus and/or electronic communication? Last time it was discussed, it seemed like this was basically going to delay the more typical third party RF lenses (Tamron, Sigma, etc.) until around 2026 or later.


----------



## vangelismm (Mar 29, 2022)

bsbeamer said:


> Is there any update on the RF patent "issues" preventing 3rd parties from offering autofocus and/or electronic communication? Last time it was discussed, it seemed like this was basically going to delay the more typical third party RF lenses (Tamron, Sigma, etc.) until around 2026 or later.


 Fake news, there is no evidence aside for some user forum that made up this.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 29, 2022)

Great review Keith! I always learn something from your videos, and this was no exception.


----------



## melgross (Mar 30, 2022)

vangelismm said:


> Fake news, there is no evidence aside for some user forum that made up this.


The problem, and it’s real, is that these companies have to reverse engineer all the specs themselves, as neither Canon or Nikon give them out. Sony did because they were starved for lenses for years, while both Canon and Nikon were major lens manufacturers and innovators. Now, Sony can’t simply stop releasing that info, or licensing it, while Canon and Nikon are able to adapt their vast number DSLR lenses easily to the new mounts while quickly coming up with new ones.

at some point, Sony might wish they could close up this opening, if they’re not already regretting it, as these companies make a lot more money from selling lenses than they ever did selling bodies.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 30, 2022)

Great review Keith, I read your one on the 15mm Shift Lens as well. 
I still find your book a great reference point when I use my own TS-E lens.
I am tempted by this lens. 
I think the if you composited either end and middle would be around 12mm.
I have a Canon 24mm TS-E II and really like it.
Sometimes its not wide enough when a building is tall and I can't go back far enough.
I've thought about the 17mm TS-E but the bulbous front and the filters solution is just too big.
The Laowa 15mm has the same issue.
I'm tempted by a 20mm where I can use normal filters. 
What I couldn't figure from the review is if I have the level how much of a tall building would I get with an upward shift from centre

You discuss sharpness in the review. In other reviews I've read they were a bit cagey about sharpness.
It's hard to say whether they are saying its sharp or not.
I got the impression from your review the sharpness is pretty acceptable. Would I be summising correctly?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I've thought about the 17mm TS-E but the bulbous front and the filters solution is just too big.
> The Laowa 15mm has the same issue.
> I'm tempted by a 20mm where I can use normal filters.


This is where using an EF-mount lens on an R body shines. I have the TS-E 17 (and the salad-plate front filters for it), they are a PITA to carry and use. I also have the EF 11-24 (but _not_ the dinner-plate filters for it). Now that I have an R body with the drop-in filter adapter and both the vND and CPL filters, life is much easier with those bulbous-front lenses.



Hector1970 said:


> What I couldn't figure from the review is if I have the level how much of a tall building would I get with an upward shift from centre


I can't speak for a 20mm lens. With the TS-E 17, this shot of the Cathédrale Saint-Gatien de Tours was taken from the plaza across the street. I was about 30 m from the facade of the cathedral, which is just under 70 m tall. Max shift on the lens. 

"Cathédrale Saint-Gatien de Tours"



EOS 1D X, TS-E 17mm f/4L, 25s, f/8, ISO 800


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Mar 31, 2022)

Dustin Abbott did a review of this lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 31, 2022)

bsbeamer said:


> Is there any update on the RF patent "issues" preventing 3rd parties from offering autofocus and/or electronic communication? Last time it was discussed, it seemed like this was basically going to delay the more typical third party RF lenses (Tamron, Sigma, etc.) until around 2026 or later.


There is at least one company that offers autofocus on it's lenses. I think it's an engineering issue, not patent.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 31, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is where using an EF-mount lens on an R body shines. I have the TS-E 17 (and the salad-plate front filters for it), they are a PITA to carry and use. I also have the EF 11-24 (but _not_ the dinner-plate filters for it). Now that I have an R body with the drop-in filter adapter and both the vND and CPL filters, life is much easier with those bulbous-front lenses.
> 
> 
> I can't speak for a 20mm lens. With the TS-E 17, this shot of the Cathédrale Saint-Gatien de Tours was taken from the plaza across the street. I was about 30 m from the facade of the cathedral, which is just under 70 m tall. Max shift on the lens.
> ...


My gosh. Beautiful!


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 31, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is where using an EF-mount lens on an R body shines. I have the TS-E 17 (and the salad-plate front filters for it), they are a PITA to carry and use. I also have the EF 11-24 (but _not_ the dinner-plate filters for it). Now that I have an R body with the drop-in filter adapter and both the vND and CPL filters, life is much easier with those bulbous-front lenses.
> 
> 
> I can't speak for a 20mm lens. With the TS-E 17, this shot of the Cathédrale Saint-Gatien de Tours was taken from the plaza across the street. I was about 30 m from the facade of the cathedral, which is just under 70 m tall. Max shift on the lens.
> ...


Thanks Neuroanatomist. Yes it is certainly an advantage of mirrorless. . I have the 11-24mm too and its a great lens but I didn't get the required filter system because its huge. I did try plastic filter film in the rear but its messy. I've held onto the lens because at some point I will buy a mirrorless Canon and I'd get that filter adapter. It can give an unusual view in certain scenes. I've got some dramatic looking images with it. The bulbous lens makes me nervous every time I take it out and has put me off the 17 TS-E so far. It's chunky and heavy too.
That image is helpful for me to see what 17mm is capable of shifted. It's a tall building like what I might use it for. The Laowa is tempting in the short term as it will take normal filters.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 31, 2022)

JasonL said:


> Can you share images at full shift in both directions? Corners/edges specifically?


Higher res images are in the written review 








Review: Laowa 20mm shift lens f4 for full frame


Keith Cooper reviews the C-Dreamer f/4 Laowa 20mm shift lens. Manual lens with ±11mm of shift in any direction. Canon mount option tested




www.northlight-images.co.uk




There is no asymetry in the copy I have here. Diagonal shift shows softness at the edge of the image circle


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 31, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Keith, I didn't see a magnification ratio stated anywhere. Do you have a sense of how macro it is? Laowa is traditionally excellent about that, but this one's MFD seemed a bit further out, especially for a wide angle lens.


I don't have a number, but this is not at all like their old 15mm shift macro 
1:5 maybe - I've not calculated it


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 31, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Great review Keith, I read your one on the 15mm Shift Lens as well.
> I still find your book a great reference point when I use my own TS-E lens.
> I am tempted by this lens.
> I think the if you composited either end and middle would be around 12mm.
> ...


The lens (or I should say, the one I have) is sharp enough for me to consider it for real work - there are more examples in the written review.
I've been working a few days (yay!) but will be adding some more example shots to the written review this weekend (one reason I like the written stuff more than videos!)

I did need to drop to f/11 for strong shift (causing howls of pain from those worried about diffraction)
A minor issue might be that I only have a 26MP RP to test it, not my 5Ds

Where I did get some softness, it often turned out to be less than perfect focusing

Filters don't really figure in my work -maybe an ND on my 24, but not of the really wide.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 31, 2022)

One other thing, at the end of the [written] 20mm review, there are 3 comparison shots showing a view of a building with the 15, 17 and 20 at full vertical shift
The 15 and 17 shots are from the 15/17 comparison at the end of my [written] Laowa 15 review


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 1, 2022)

keithcooper said:


> The lens (or I should say, the one I have) is sharp enough for me to consider it for real work - there are more examples in the written review.
> I've been working a few days (yay!) but will be adding some more example shots to the written review this weekend (one reason I like the written stuff more than videos!)
> 
> I did need to drop to f/11 for strong shift (causing howls of pain from those worried about diffraction)
> ...


Thanks Keith. Keep up the good work. The book and website is great.


----------



## LocationImaging (Apr 11, 2022)

With respect to Tilt/Shift lenses, if I can't have tilt and shift, then the lens is useless.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 5, 2022)

Great review Keith! I learn things every time I watch one of your videos.

It's not a lens I would have a use for, but yet another really interesting and innovative lens from Laowa. I think a number of people on this forum, who use tilt/shifts all the time, are going to be very interested in this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2022)

keithcooper said:


> Filters don't really figure in my work -maybe an ND on my 24, but not of the really wide.


I often shoot architecture during business travel, and while I prefer shooting at blue hour sometimes that’s not possible and I’m limited to daytime shooting. A 10-stop ND allows daytime exposures long enough to blur out people walking by. I have a screw-in B+W for my TS-E 24, and the Wonderpana 145mm for my TS-E 17. 

Since the pandemic limited my travels, I haven’t yet tested the Canon vND drop-in for that use case.


----------

